# Fake Colnago in eBay



## lnavarrete (Aug 11, 2011)

*Colnago in eBay*

I started this thread hoping to get help identifying a "Colnago" I purchased in eBay

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/re...ify-my-colnago-thread-265347-post3632485.html


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

This is the Pro's closet in Boulder. Surprised about this have to say. Or perhaps they don't think it a fake.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

*You are wrong, the seller was right*

1-The seller is a respectable outfit and definitely know their stuff. They sell lots of product directly from pros---they just sold one of EBH's green Dogma 2's from the Tour. I doubt they would be fooled by any fake Colnago.
2. Item looks like a genuine Colnago. Note the Colnago logo in the fork crown and the Colnago stamp on the rear dropouts. Nothing about it looks fake at all. It is NOT a Colner.
3. Hopefully your "research" didn't consist of that one reponse to your post in Retro.


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

Did they refund you the $85 shipping?


----------



## ZoomBoy (Jan 28, 2004)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> 1-The seller is a respectable outfit and definitely know their stuff. They sell lots of product directly from pros---they just sold one of EBH's green Dogma 2's from the Tour. I doubt they would be fooled by any fake Colnago.
> 2. Item looks like a genuine Colnago. Note the Colnago logo in the fork crown and the Colnago stamp on the rear dropouts. Nothing about it looks fake at all. It is NOT a Colner.
> 3. Hopefully your "research" didn't consist of that one response to your post in Retro.


+1

Sorry lnavarrete but you just threw away $120.


----------



## maxxevv (Jan 18, 2009)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> 1-The seller is a respectable outfit and definitely know their stuff. They sell lots of product directly from pros---they just sold one of EBH's green Dogma 2's from the Tour. I doubt they would be fooled by any fake Colnago.
> 2. Item looks like a genuine Colnago. Note the Colnago logo in the fork crown and the Colnago stamp on the rear dropouts. Nothing about it looks fake at all. It is NOT a Colner.
> 3. Hopefully your "research" didn't consist of that one reponse to your post in Retro.


Like said by 'paredown', it looks to be a parallel brand make to Colnago. Which they did back then. Something like Opera and Pinarello. 
1. There were so many versions of period bikes, nobody can say they know everything. Except maybe if you're Ernesto himself... 
2. 'Colner' bikes had these features too. But they were not labeled as Colnagos'. 
3. I wouldn't say I know period bikes that well but the BB details as well as the chainstay brace looks oddly different. 
4. Even the lug detail cutouts seem to be different. Even the Japanese OEM frames for Colnago had the lug cutouts (not necessarily the 'club' cutouts though).
5. The seat stays look different too from frames of that vintage. 

Note too, many, if not most of the Colnago bikes used Campagnolo dropouts instead of Colnago's own labeled ones. Which actually are quite uncommon.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Colner bikes did not have Colnago stamped on the dropouts or a Colnago clover on the fork crown.


----------



## lnavarrete (Aug 11, 2011)

Fork should be taken out of the equation since there is no way to verify that it is the original part that came with the frame, if you read the original post you will see that the concern was directly related to the frame and not the fork.


----------



## popeyeisgood (Nov 23, 2011)

so does it mean that with the club cut out in the chrome lug it must be a authentic colnago?
i just bought one from europe and it is a mid 90's thron. it does have the club cutout but it lacks some of the other club debossing in other areas like other colnago thron super i have seen around here. but the bike has pretty nice chrome on it, i am really not sure..


----------



## popeyeisgood (Nov 23, 2011)

i mean thorn*


----------



## popeyeisgood (Nov 23, 2011)

it actually looks exactly like this one, same paint job and decal, except it is in yellow.


----------

